# DishONLINE not working on 722



## neworder (May 31, 2005)

I have had my 722 for about a month now and installed by Dish Network.

I am having problems getting the dishONLINE to work work where you can download movies/shows over your internet connection. The first 2 weeks whenever I would click on Dish Theater it was hit or miss if it would list anything. Many times it would just say "Processing" and if I went out and back in sometimes I could get it to list.

The last two weeks though it always says "Processing Request" when I try and have it list what is available. It will sit there for several minutes "Processing Request" and then it will just kick you out into normal viewing mode (with no menus on the screen)

I know my internet connection is working properly with the 722 because it shows the IP address that it retrieved from the DHCP server and I can use the Dish Remote Access remotely from Work and my iPhone with no problems at all.

Wondering if anybody had any ideas before I call up dish.

Thanks.


----------



## neworder (May 31, 2005)

Update:

I called Dish and they told me it was problem with my receiver and they are sending me a new one. Also I noticed that the back of this one has a refurbished sticker on the back. I did not know they give you refurbished receivers when you upgrade. :whatdidid


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

neworder said:


> I did not know they give you refurbished receivers when you upgrade. :whatdidid


That's not an upgrade; just a replacement. typically, replacements are refurbished units.


----------



## neworder (May 31, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> That's not an upgrade; just a replacement. typically, replacements are refurbished units.


I upgraded to HD so I had to pay $75 for the new 722 leased receiver along with renewing my contract another 2 years to get the $75 price. Are they suppose to give me a new receiver in this situation? The receiver that the 722 replaced, was put in another room and is still on my account.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

neworder said:


> I upgraded to HD so I had to pay $75 for the new 722 leased receiver along with renewing my contract another 2 years to get the $75 price. Are they suppose to give me a new receiver in this situation? The receiver that the 722 replaced, was put in another room and is still on my account.


That's the cost for a leased upgrade. Leased equipment can be new or refurbished. Just depends what's sitting on the shelf the stock guy picks it up off of. Purchased equipment would be new, but replacement units for RA's can be either new or refurb.


----------



## neworder (May 31, 2005)

Well the new receiver showed up and the DishONLINE is now working great. The only thing I hate about getting a new receiver is have to set up all your timers again and settings.

I also had a lot of stuff I wanted to keep so I hooked up a hard drive to the old one and moved a lot of stuff over. I was able to get them to cut the price in half for the hard drive enable feature since my receiver was bad.


----------



## thorrall (Oct 1, 2006)

I had almost exactly the same problem with DishONLINE but it resolved itself after a couple of weeks so I now attribute it to operating software that has been updated.

It worked OK for a few days when I first got the DVR, but then I got the symptoms described by Neworder. I called Dish and they 1st told me DishONLINE was provided for "free" and that they were having temporary problems at their end but that they would be resolved, and in the meantime I couldn't have a new receiver since that was not the problem. I was still having the issue after a couple of weeks and called again and got the same story, this time from a "supervisor" I asked for who obviously had had a lot of calls on the same issue. Since this feature wasn't terribly important to me and the receiver was working OK in all other respects, I decided to wait for awhile to see if it cleared up by itself, actually not expecting it to. A couple of more weeks went by before I checked again, and this time DishONLINE was working fine and has continued to do so for several months since.

Good things come to all who have patience. So goes the moral.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

neworder said:


> Well the new receiver showed up and the DishONLINE is now working great. The only thing I hate about getting a new receiver is have to set up all your timers again and settings. ....


You would need a 722*k* to do that.


----------



## neworder (May 31, 2005)

*Well it looks like I spoke to soon.* DishONLINE is now not working at my new receiver that I just installed yesterday and I have having the same issue.

I go to list what is available and it just hangs on "processing your"

Frustrating!

After I set up the replaced receiver yesterday, it was working great and even downloaded a few programs to test it out. Worked like a champ with no problems. The software shows version L622 and I really wished I checked it out of box yesterday to see what version it was.

I am wondering if it took an update last night to the latest version which is breaking the dishONLINE.

I am wondering if dishONLINE is working for anybody else that has version L622. Receiver is hardwired to a hub, that is plugged into a linksys router.


----------



## neworder (May 31, 2005)

Well I am going to call dish to try and get this resolved. It seems that every time I talk them I get somebody who just knows how to look up problems on their computer screen and read it. Any tricks on getting somebody that knows what they are doing when you call?


----------



## Todd Nicholson (Jan 7, 2007)

No problems with DishOnline here, and I've had L6.22 on my 722 for quite a while now. My 722 is connected via a Homeplug to my router.


----------



## neworder (May 31, 2005)

Todd Nicholson said:


> No problems with DishOnline here, and I've had L6.22 on my 722 for quite a while now. My 722 is connected via a Homeplug to my router.


Thanks for the reply. I am hardwired to my router and the Dish Remote Access is working so I know it is getting out on the internet. Really strange. I wonder if L622 does not like my linksys router.


----------



## neworder (May 31, 2005)

Well called Dish again and they don't know why it is not working but submitted a support ticket. They are also sending me another 722 because none of the front buttons work on the replacement they sent me so I can not put it into single view mode.

Also I convinced them to send me a 6.4 UHF/IR remote for free since my 1 month old one came with the 5.4/IR remote.


----------

